# Which WWE superstar hs the biggest dick?



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> Weeeeelllllllllllllllll?


WELLLLLLLLLLL ITS A BIG SHOOOOOWWWW.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Your mom.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Just ask Kelly Kelly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://web.archive.org/web/20010223204959/ring-rats.com/hot.htm


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Probably Yoshi Tatsu


Good call. Either him, Santino or Rey Rey. I would probably say Mark Henry, the big show, Big Zeke and Kofi Kingston are in the "lesser" catagory.

Secondary question, biggest dick on tough enough?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> Good call. Either him or Santino. I would probably say Mark Henry, the big show, Big Zeke and Kofi Kingston are in the "lesser" catagory.
> 
> Secondary question, biggest dick on tough enough?


Bill DeMott.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Chyna.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Bill DeMott.


Wrong. Its actually skidmarks. Theres a deleted scene with Skidmarks, Bill and Mikael in the shower room. It really explains why they hate him.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

hahaha great post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriously? Who the fuck cares? It's not like the straight guys are on here asking "Who has the tightest pussy?"


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

scrilla said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20010223204959/ring-rats.com/hot.htm


This is easily the best post i've witnessed so far. What an amazing website


> Dixie Dean - met Edge at insurrexion earlier in 2000, was the biggest flirt I have ever met in my life! Surprise surprise Val Venis wasn't around! Sadly to steal a quote from wwf programming "He looks real good, but their ain't no motor under that hood" Now he was creative and all, and looks like an adonis naked, but that is it, he isn't particularly well endowed for a man of his size and he is all considerate an caring which is sooo wrong and such a turn off! I mean, the guy is cheating on his fiancée for fucks sake, how are you expected to listen to any of the sweet nothings he whispers, anyway very into your needs, but loves to take it slow and softly when you just want a hot'n'horny fuck. A great guy with a BIG talented tongue, but when it come to getting down and dirty he's just tooo NICE!










[/QUOTE]
and a fucking awesome picture. poor virgil


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hornswoggle


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

Cody!!!!


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

soxfan93 said:


> Seriously? Who the fuck cares? It's not like the straight guys are on here asking "Who has the tightest pussy?"


Who has the tightest pussy?


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> Who has the tightest pussy?


<<<< Michael Cole


----------

